# Bremont Alt1-P



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got one of these in, I've always been a fan of what Bremont has been doing... Really stoked to be able to get to check out one of their Chronographs.








​
Initial impressions are good, it's a sizable piece, 43mm wide and 16mm thick, but it wears nicely. Glad I snagged one of the first gens that still has the roto-click bezel. I'm also thoroughly impressed by their movement decoration... It's a good lookin' movement.

-a


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats, I always liked the original Alt1-P, would have one but the thickness scared me off (would like to see it at 14mm). Just don't like chunky pieces I guess but it is a nice design. Enjoy it!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I dig it. Should be great with a bunch of different straps too.


----------



## surrounded021 (Aug 17, 2017)

Congrats! Wear in good health


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

looks great, congrats


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a beautiful watch. Congrats. I especially like the subtle red numbers and hand.


Adam


----------



## lmtfi (Sep 10, 2010)

Noice!


----------



## Statos (Jan 13, 2016)

I have the blue dial and love it and had a full service done on it this year.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Statos said:


> I have the blue dial and love it and had a full service done on it this year.


Awesome. I love the first version, while a little vestigial on a chrono the rotoclick inner bezel is a nice touch.

-a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## gb-men (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats.. Looks great


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

RED AND BLACK COMBINATION MAKE IT A KILLER


----------

